# does this look like a good shake for breakfest .



## One N Only Kev (Apr 4, 2012)

does this look like a good shake for breakfest . I'm new to healthy fats. http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c...74ae2e6017829ab17285bd0f10c2ce48d5e3125[/IMG]


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Too high in fat for my liking with that amount of carbs present.

What are your goals Kev, cutting, bulking, training for health etc?


----------



## One N Only Kev (Apr 4, 2012)

Bulking pal.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One N Only Kev (Apr 4, 2012)

This is it bud







[/img]

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally l dont combine fats and carbs but l am always cutting so my approach is slightly different.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

i like it for this time of year

winter months = bulking - pack on some nice good fat for the winter , screw abs i want to be like one of those grizzly bears stocking up on fresh salmon and eating the fat from it to survive the oncoming winter months 

abs are for summer holidays


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Keep carbs and fats seperate wh.ere possible


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

For bulking it looks ok, personally I'd use goats milk due to there being no lactose in it.

Holland & Barrett whey, this is not a good choice, it's not made with good raw materials, I'd rather throw in 2 eggs than the H&B stuff, at least they have a complete amino acid profile.


----------



## One N Only Kev (Apr 4, 2012)

The H & B stuff was a xmas pressie so i gotta use it but i normally get phd


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You gotta use it if you've got it.

Why buy PhD, you will get Extreme Nutrition products for less with your forum discount. Their products are good, no better than ours though and we've never failed any analysis that have been done on our products.


----------

